# Night riding - the anti social aspect



## barnesy (17 Sep 2011)

I got a magic shine the other day so went out during the week for a late ride, less traffic on the road and the light gave me confidence on the unlit towpath i took for a few miles.

I really enjoyed it, the paths seemed a completely different place at night. Im thinking of going out again tonight while the world is either watching x factor or out getting drunk.

The dark, traffic or conditions dont worry me but im unsure of cycling paths at night time at the weekend. I know every area is different but im sure im going to run into some drinkers or people who are just up to no good.

Should i let that put me off and keep my riding to the weeknights or go for it and just see what happens if it happens?


----------



## BluesDave (17 Sep 2011)

Any chance of providing a link to a place in which I can view the specifications of the lamp and perhaps purchase the front and rear.
Also what is the difference between this light and some of the others on the market.
I bought some lights from Lidls they seem very bright I also bought a headlamp for no other purpose than I wanted one on my head sometimes.
I don't have a link to this. Strangely enough. 

As to running into people who are up to no good take a big stick with you.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (17 Sep 2011)

There must be reasons for your misgivings. You know your area well enough to know something might happen. Better then not to ride alone. But you can't let the antics of the minority spoil your fun, you will be the loser. Have a slow ride with a friend or three and see what it's like out there, you might be surprised. Keep your wits about you and stop well before meeting a group of people hanging about in the distance to check the situation.

Take care,

Bill


----------



## Norm (17 Sep 2011)

I ride the same sort or places at night, on and off road, but I do make sure I tell people where I'm going. I might be lucky but I reckon the Thames Path around Eton and the bridle paths round here are pretty empty (other than fishermen).


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2011)

I wouldn't go near a cycle path at night too many neds tying washing lines across the path, chucking bricks, glass etc. That said they do it in the day too and perhaps more often at least you can sometimes see it then but I'd stick to the road. Night riding is fab though, especially if you can get away from street lights.


----------



## barnesy (17 Sep 2011)

DavidDecorator said:


> Any chance of providing a link to a place in which I can view the specifications of the lamp and perhaps purchase the front and rear.
> Also what is the difference between this light and some of the others on the market.
> I bought some lights from Lidls they seem very bright I also bought a headlamp for no other purpose than I wanted one on my head sometimes.
> I don't have a link to this. Strangely enough.
> ...



This is the light which i got:

Magicshine


seriously bright, too bright in my opinion, full beam is brilliant for paths but if you have anyone coming towards you cover the beam or put it to low.

They also do a rear light here which id be interested to try, so far i just use the smart rear


----------



## martint235 (17 Sep 2011)

Just off a 185 mile Friday Night Ride to the Coast. Go for it but stay on traffic roads is my advice. As said there are washing line nutter's out there.


----------



## Parrot of Doom (17 Sep 2011)

Cycling at night is great, hardly any cars, wind dies down, nice and cool.

The downsides are rabbits making suicide attempts, bats buzzing your face (around here anyway) and moths becoming your next meal.

The worst part though is cycling along unlit country lanes, and then thinking of the scariest film you've ever seen, which in my case is The Blair Witch Project. Although it's good for raising your average speed


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Sep 2011)

I *love* riding at night.
The roads are quieter, and you've much more chance of seeing a badger that's not all squidged.
I draw the line at FNRttC though. Done it once, and that'll do me.
I wished I was dead at 5 am.


----------



## MarcA (17 Sep 2011)

Riding at night is great. But I have had one incident on a cycle path after dark that was a tad frightening. If on my own I would tend to stck to roads / lanes at night......but depends on the cycle path and area I guess.


----------



## buggi (17 Sep 2011)

i've done it with mates and loved it. roads were empty, it was brillliant. 5 of us, and to be honest it was more of a countryside pub crawl than a bike ride


----------



## mcshroom (17 Sep 2011)

I tend to stick to roads at night when I'm on my own, as the main cycle path round here is an old railway line which is very isolated, and it goes through some dodgy areas. My especial worry is one point where the route takes a blind left into an underpass and narrow snicket. 

The roads, however are quieter at night so you can ride on roads you wouldn't even think about using during the day.


----------



## Fnaar (17 Sep 2011)

I occasionally night ride round lanes which are pretty much deserted, apart from farmhouses. I scared the bejesus out of a family sitting out in the garden of a holiday cottage. I could hear them saying what's that light, what's that noise, plus it was on a hill, so I was breathing heavily too!


----------



## barnesy (17 Sep 2011)

Yea i think im coming round to the enjoyment of it after the first ride

I felt safe in the city centre as everybody had gone home, id like to try country lanes but around here you get alot of joy riders and boy racers

My friends think im crazy, theyre going to bed or settling down after a long day and im getting ready for a 2 hour bike ride, they will never understand :-D


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Sep 2011)

Are you saying you are going out now? At 11? for 2 hours? Well you are crazy then.


----------



## barnesy (17 Sep 2011)

No, i have left it for tonight, the rain came on and i chickened out. I could deal with the drunks and cary things in the dark but not getting my shiny bike wet


----------



## BluesDave (17 Sep 2011)

Washing lines, ropes etc tied across cycle paths, bricks and glass thrown. We are getting into attempted murder here. I hope this is being reported so that the cycle path can then be cycled by plain clothes coppers. Or staked out or somthing.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Sep 2011)

night riding is naughty. Zoe Williams says so!


----------



## gavintc (18 Sep 2011)

DavidDecorator said:


> Washing lines, ropes etc tied across cycle paths, bricks and glass thrown. We are getting into attempted murder here. I hope this is being reported so that the cycle path can then be cycled by plain clothes coppers. Or staked out or somthing.





It is OK, killing a cyclist is not murder. Anyway, Mathew Parris has already written instructions on how to do it in the Times. 


http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/matthew_parris/article3097464.ece


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Sep 2011)

gavintc said:


> It is OK, killing a cyclist is not murder. Anyway, Mathew Parris has already written instructions on how to do it in the Times.
> 
> 
> http://www.timesonli...icle3097464.ece


I'm so glad that Parris' disgusting little piece has not been forgotten.


----------



## chillyuk (18 Sep 2011)

There is barely a week goes by in my town where there isn't a newspaper report of a mugging, a sexual assault, an assault, even a couple of murders this year on our "safer" cycle paths. These are not all at night time though.


----------



## G-Zero (18 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm so glad that Parris' disgusting little piece has not been forgotten.



First time I've seen that - Hope it generated the backlash it deserved ?

IMO Matthew Parris = Utter W***er


----------



## srw (18 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> night riding is naughty. Zoe Williams says so!


She does? She's normally quite sensible.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Sep 2011)

gavintc said:


> It is OK, killing a cyclist is not murder. Anyway, Mathew Parris has already written instructions on how to do it in the Times.
> 
> 
> http://www.timesonli...icle3097464.ece



Would it be Ok if we wrote a piece about skinning him alive and letting sodomites have there way with him?


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Sep 2011)

chillyuk said:


> There is barely a week goes by in my town where there isn't a newspaper report of a mugging, a sexual assault, an assault, even a couple of murders this year on our "safer" cycle paths. These are not all at night time though.



It is often reporting of the issues rather than the actual risk.

We had an unfortunate case of a sexual assault, and the paper headlines and editorials were screaming about how unsafe the cycle paths were.

In fact in terms of the number of incidents they are far safer then the High Street in Gosport!



My personal feeling is that you have a sixth sense, and this pays dividends. If it doesn't "feel right" then find an alternative route


----------



## apollo179 (18 Sep 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> It is often reporting of the issues rather than the actual risk.
> 
> We had an unfortunate case of a sexual assault, and the paper headlines and editorials were screaming about how unsafe the cycle paths were.
> 
> ...



Beyond the reality that anyone can be in the wrong place at the wrong time - so long as you dont look like a target you should be fine. However if you are imtrinsicaslly a target / victim then best avoid putting yourself into dangerous situations.
Rabc nesbit would be fine cycling down a cycle pathin the early hours of the morning , but i would not recommend the same for Kelly Brook.


----------



## vernon (18 Sep 2011)

barnesy said:


> Yea i think im coming round to the enjoyment of it after the first ride
> 
> I felt safe in the city centre as everybody had gone home, id like to try country lanes but around here you get alot of joy riders and boy racers
> 
> My friends think im crazy, theyre going to bed or settling down after a long day and im getting ready for a 2 hour bike ride, they will never understand :-D



Riding in the dark is great. I've often ridden into darkness i.e. started riding in daylight and finished in the dark. Last weekend I started a 70b mile bike ride at midnight and pedalled through into daylight. It was a Friday Night Ride to the Coast from York to Hull and it was great. There were forty other riders to keep me company.


----------



## CopperCyclist (19 Sep 2011)

I night ride a lot, as I commute to work. On nights I'll be riding in at 2100, on lates I'll be riding back home at either midight or 0300 hours. This is always through a busy city centre. So far (touch wood) The closest I've come to trouble from drinkers etc is a well known local tramp pointing at me as I went past him. He was lying on the pavement with his cider, and he was shouting "Hes on a bike".

And before anyone suggests it, I was on a shared cycle path!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Sep 2011)

As I have mentioned before I have had one incident that could have been serious involving a gang of youths. My head down, speed up approach gave me the upper hand (best defence and all that). However I was worried for weeks after that I and injured the lad.


----------



## CopperCyclist (19 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> As I have mentioned before I have had one incident that could have been serious involving a gang of youths. My head down, speed up approach gave me the upper hand (best defence and all that). However I was worried for weeks after that I and injured the lad.



I'm bound to get criticised here for 'not knowing all the facts' and 'jumping to conclusions' but...

I wouldn't worry about him mate. If he'd have managed to injure you, the guilty feeling wouldn't have been reciprocated.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Sep 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> I'm bound to get criticised here for 'not knowing all the facts' and 'jumping to conclusions' but...
> 
> I wouldn't worry about him mate. If he'd have managed to injure you, the guilty feeling wouldn't have been reciprocated.



Facts are thus.

I was riding along an until section of country park on my way home from a long MTB section. I had two front lights and one rear. As I approached a section of the route favoured with the local intelligentsia I was spotted and the group formed a semi-circle to block my path. As I say I put my head down and sped up. One of the group stepped aside and as I was about to pass stepped back in front of me. My bar end caught him and he dropped like a stone. I stopped and offered to call and ambulance and (the police) but they were too busy dragging him away. 

My feelings of guilt were not from having hit him but rather that I may have done him serious damage.


----------



## MacB (19 Sep 2011)

another fan of riding in the dark here, though I tend to stick to roads and lanes, if anything it feels safer than in daylight. Plenty of rear lights, prominent road positioning, as much to allow for a dive left as to be seen and learn your local area. Any road can be a potential problem but knowing which ones are popular rat runs, and avoiding them, seems to work ok, or at least until the day it doesn't


----------



## jay clock (19 Sep 2011)

I have that Magicshine light. excellent bit of kit


----------



## siadwell (19 Sep 2011)

MacB said:


> another fan of riding in the dark here, though I tend to stick to roads and lanes, if anything it feels safer than in daylight.



Agree with this. On country lanes at night, you should be able to see/hear boy racers coming a mile off and position yourself to be seen and have an escape route.


----------



## Globalti (19 Sep 2011)

I've been night riding for several years with my local MTB club. It really is fantastic being out at night, I think my most memorable ride was in snow under a full moon - magical.

Apart from the inevitable doggers in steamed-up cars I've only had a couple of slightly nervy experiences - once when I came round a corner in an Asian district of Burnley and came face-to-face with a gang of fairly rough looking lads led by one who I'd seen before and who had an especially aggressive demeanour about him. He opened his mouth to speak just as the rest of the crew came round the corner behind me so he shut it again and glowered as I passed him with a cheery "salaam aleikum".

Another occasion in a park when we found ourselves mixed up with a large bunch of teenagers but they were just cheeky, not aggressive.

Another time when we came a cross a small group of teenage girls in a wood, absolutely pissed on vodka. They were pretty mouthy and most of us were shocked by their behaviour. 

I wouldn't have wanted to have been alone on any of those occasions.


----------



## colly (19 Sep 2011)

This morning I ordered one of these:

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t6-wat...te-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82510

from the Deal Extreme site after following a link from the OP.

If it is half as good as it suggests then (all the way from America) it represents damn good value.

31 quid including carriage!!



Of course it might turn out to be crap but I thought it worth a punt.

Thanks Barnesy.


----------



## Bman (19 Sep 2011)

colly said:


> This morning I ordered one of these:
> 
> http://www.dealextre...-pack-set-82510
> 
> ...



Let me know what your experiance is. Im also interested in one of those


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2011)

I've just got the Magicshine T6 808E - has an orange peel reflector. I'm gonna go for a few spins up Werneth Low via the Trans Pennine. The only area I expect the kids to be hanging about is the access to the TPT through the council estate - it's very close for kids to be down there with booze. The main reason i haven't been out MTB'ing locally is after a days commute you can't always be bothered transferring lights (and having flat batteries for the next day). The MTB now has it's own full set ready for winter. 

I've used the TPT at rush hour in the winter and it's great.


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2011)

Just to add about the cheaper 808 magicshine, it takes a slightly wider pin 3.5mm rather than 3.1mm in the Magicshine.

The batteries aren't swappable, but you can get adapters from maplin for less then £2 that makes them fit.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Sep 2011)

Bongman said:


> Let me know what your experiance is. Im also interested in one of those



Mine's just arrived, smooth reflector so gives primarly a 'spot' light with reasonable peripheral lighting, Good for group riding as it's a bit more direct than the more diffuse type. Brightness-wise it's like a bloody photon torpedo!
Flashing mode is like phasers set to stun, and low is reasonable enough for slower out of town riding. All in all a bargain for the price.

Word of warning, mine came from Hong Kong and so does not have a UK charger, but the flat-bar 2 prong type. It seems to work in a shaver plug OK, but I reckon this would be better:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/tourist-to-uk-travel-adaptor-without-edge-guard-262902


----------



## barnesy (20 Sep 2011)

And a word of warning, when you plug it in it always seems to be set to "on"

Blinded myself the first time i plugged it in, was seeing a bright white dot on everything i looked at for a while.

Anybody who has bought, let me know what your experience is on it when you get it


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Sep 2011)

I ride at night every weekday, as my commute is between 5 and 6am, because my preferred start time at work is 6:30am. Even in the middle of Summer it's still mostly dark by the time I get to work. It definitely has the major advantage of b#gger-all traffic, and therefore fewer idiots in big metal boxes putting me in danger.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2011)

The magicshine version when plugged in it only lights the button, so the beam isn't on. 1 press it's high, next it's low, then high flash.

Charger has improved in that it is a separate charger unit, comes with a standard two pin mains lead, but you can swap it with a UK mains lead, or indeed change the plug (the lead is the same that fits many appliances - the small two pin type).


----------



## Panter (20 Sep 2011)

barnesy said:


> I got a magic shine the other day so went out during the week for a late ride, less traffic on the road and the light gave me confidence on the unlit towpath i took for a few miles.
> 
> I really enjoyed it, the paths seemed a completely different place at night. Im thinking of going out again tonight while the world is either watching x factor or out getting drunk.
> 
> ...



Your light in itself is pretty good defense.
The Magicshines are good at not dazzling, IME, if angled slightly down but if you do encounter a group, or individual, you're unsure of then angling it back up slightly will completely destroy their night vision.
From their point of view, all they will see is a blinding White light aproaching and they won't know if it's an elderly lady out on a ride with her pension money in the front basket or the coming of Armageddon!
Obviously this effect is minimised if you're travelling somewhere well it but they're still blindingly bright lights.

Enjoy your night riding, common sense is the best approach, but never let others stop your enjoyment of something (within reason, obviously.)


----------



## Glow worm (20 Sep 2011)

I love riding at night and am lucky to be able to steer well clear of any towns and their associated f**kwittery. My favourite ride is to north Norfolk using mainly farm tracks, bridleways and unclassified roads. I normally switch any lights off and just navigate by moon/ starlight if it's clear. It's amazing how quickly your eyes adjust to the dark. Can't beat it.


----------



## pshore (20 Sep 2011)

This year I am popping my MTB race cherry with the Thetford Dusk 'till Dawn. I shall be racing with my Deal Extreme torches. I have paid about £80 for a bar and head setup with batteries and charger. 

It'll be interesting to see how many others are riding with torches and Magic Shines, versus the £££ models.

Two of us went out for a training run finishing at midnight on Sat/Sun and had the entire forest to ourselves bar the shy nocturnal wildlife. 'tastic. So from being lonely in the Forest, on race night there will be a thousand like minded people all doing the same thing. Bonkers but brilliant.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Sep 2011)

pshore said:


> This year I am popping my MTB race cherry with the Thetford Dusk 'till Dawn. I shall be racing with my Deal Extreme torches. I have paid about £80 for a bar and head setup with batteries and charger.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how many others are riding with torches and Magic Shines, versus the £££ models.
> 
> Two of us went out for a training run finishing at midnight on Sat/Sun and had the entire forest to ourselves bar the shy nocturnal wildlife. 'tastic. So from being lonely in the Forest, on race night there will be a thousand like minded people all doing the same thing. Bonkers but brilliant.



I so wish I could afford to try this!!!


----------



## pshore (20 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I so wish I could afford to try this!!!



Last year (and this year) Exposure were at Thetford and loaned my mate a £300 light for free (he went as a spectator) so he could sample the goods. It worked and he bought one.

Look out for any local night races as there is bound to be a similar opportunity to try out the kit. Failing that, eat carrots and wait for the werewolves to howl.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Sep 2011)

pshore said:


> Last year (and this year) Exposure were at Thetford and loaned my mate a £300 light for free (he went as a spectator) so he could sample the goods. It worked and he bought one.
> 
> Look out for any local night races as there is bound to be a similar opportunity to try out the kit. Failing that, eat carrots and wait for the werewolves to howl.



I was thinking of following Riddicks advice.

_1)Where the hell can I get eyes like that? 
2)You gotta kill a few people. 
1) K, I can do it. 
2)Then you gotta get sent to a slam where they tell you you you'll never see day light again. You dig up a doctor and you pay him 20 menthol Kools to do a surgical shine job on your eyeballs 
1)So you can see who's sneaking up on you in the dark? 
2)Exactly._


----------



## colly (2 Oct 2011)

Just to resurrect an old post.

I got this during the week: http://www.dealextre...-pack-set-82510 and tried the light out this morning on an early 5am ride. BRILLIANT. In all senses of the word. 

Great value for just over 30 quid.

The only drawback being they sent a 900 lumen light rather than the 1200 lumen one I actually ordered. That's being dealt with but 900 lumen seems as bright as car headlamps anyway.

It's compact and the battery is light, neat and tidy and the fixing to the bars is effective and simple.


----------



## the dragster (29 Nov 2011)

i do the cathkin braes woods in glasgow,scotland at night with no problems even though its a well known doggy spot and lots of neds at night,


----------



## Breedon (29 Nov 2011)

going under power lines on a dark quite back lane that s***** me up as you can here the *crackle*, went out for my first night ride since getting my moon 500 fantastic going out again this week on a longer route in the country


----------



## brokenflipflop (29 Nov 2011)

If you are riding a BMX with a very low seat, wearing a hoodie with tracky bottoms tucked into your socks and a large spliff in your gob then I'd imagine you'd be quite safe. In other words try and look like a scroat and the scroats will leave you alone.


----------



## Brandane (29 Nov 2011)

brokenflipflop said:


> If you are riding a BMX with a very low seat, wearing a hoodie with tracky bottoms tucked into your socks and a large spliff in your gob then I'd imagine you'd be quite safe. In other words try and look like a scroat and the scroats will leave you alone.


 
Tried that! The results can be that you end up in a much worse situation, just for being a scroat from a different 'hood. They don't take kindly to interloapers from foreign turf .


----------



## brokenflipflop (29 Nov 2011)

Maybe but riding a carbon bike with Assos lycra and a Garmin or even a pink helmet on a sit up and beg with a basket is just asking for trouble. In Salford it's more just scroat/non-scroat - there's not so much the gang-banger mentality yet like London and a few other places.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Nov 2011)

Luke Skywalker had it right!

Trust your instincts.

Doing on calls, early mornings and late nights I have cycled at all times with very few problems. A few times though there has been something that is not quite right, or you sense something - trust this and take an alternative.


----------



## albion (29 Nov 2011)

Friday and Saturday night can be atmospheric.

Friday night I popped out. Riding back along the 167 through Birtley a lad stumbled into the road. I continued thinking he was crossing but he then veered back causing me to swerve to avoid him.

I shrugged my shoulder to suggest 'we both guessed it wrong' and as I was doing so the 'square head' youth raised his fist only to then think better of it and let me though.
There was another two oafs on the pavement and thinking about it now maybe that drunken manoeuvre was intentional hoping for an easier younger target.


----------



## HovR (29 Nov 2011)

I often ride at night, but I'll stick to roads or country lanes with plenty of turnaround space, if it is needed. Although saying that, the scroat's around here are pretty pathetic. One of them once shouted at me to get off my bike, I kept on cycling at the same pace. Neither he nor his friend made any attempt to back up his shouting with any actions.


----------



## Andrew Br (29 Nov 2011)

Cycling into Blackpool at dawn on a Saturday morning can be dangerous, just ask Dellzeqq.


.


----------



## Brandane (29 Nov 2011)

I've had the odd bad experience during the day too.... Some nutter took a run at me on a roundabout and tried to kick me off my bike once. Luckily it was the motorised version so a quick blip of the throttle meant he missed me. A bit disconcerting to think these people are allowed to breed though.


----------



## brokenflipflop (29 Nov 2011)

Take away the scroats, the smack heads, the not rights, the drunken knobs, the selfish and thoughtless bar stewards and the downright ignorant and there's only me left around here. That's why I stay in and watch tele of a night time. If I get up early for a ride most of the above are too lazy to be out and about. Occasionally I'll leave it until about 09.30 because most of the above will either be watching Jeremy Kyle or they'll be starring in it.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> night riding is naughty. Zoe Williams says so!


Does anyone have a link to the Zoe Williams article? Would be interested to read it. She is often on the right side of most subjects so would like to check this out...


----------



## gaz (30 Nov 2011)

I once had some kids shoot fireworks across the road. That was a scary experience.


----------



## HLaB (30 Nov 2011)

gaz said:


> I once had some kids shoot fireworks across the road. That was a scary experience.


I've only had that in the day time; most of the anti social behaviour I have come across has been in the light. I quite like our club session on a Tuesday its down in the Rosyth Dockyard and is a good distance away from the home of neds (Scottish chavs) and there is little or no traffic at that time. We usually chain gang but the wind was too strong for that last night.


----------



## Glow worm (30 Nov 2011)

brokenflipflop said:


> Take away the scroats, the smack heads, the not rights, the drunken knobs, the selfish and thoughtless bar stewards and the downright ignorant and there's only me left around here. That's why I stay in and watch tele of a night time. If I get up early for a ride most of the above are too lazy to be out and about. Occasionally I'll leave it until about 09.30 because most of the above will either be watching Jeremy Kyle or they'll be starring in it.


 
You're really selling Worsley to us - sounds great! Though a quick Google shows someone likes the place- though the 'what's on guide' is a bit quiet. http://www.worsley.history.btinternet.co.uk/


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Nov 2011)

brokenflipflop said:


> Take away the scroats, the smack heads, the not rights, the drunken knobs, the selfish and thoughtless bar stewards and the downright ignorant and there's only me left around here.


 
Oi


----------



## brokenflipflop (30 Nov 2011)

Glow worm said:


> You're really selling Worsley to us - sounds great! Though a quick Google shows someone likes the place- though the 'what's on guide' is a bit quiet. http://www.worsley.history.btinternet.co.uk/


Worsley is in the City of Salford where there is precisely.....nothing ! It's the only city I know of without a city centre. No pro football team, no areas of greenery/beauty. If you like council estates, scroats and Tesco, it's brilliant. There isn't even an Asda in the whole city. I don't know why that bothers me, it just does. Worsley is the "posh" bit but as you've discovered it's also got bugger all. If you ever visit be sure to allocate about 20 minutes to see everything: There's the Bridgewater canal, there's Ryan Giggs's house, there's a council estate, there's Tesco and there's the M60. Goodbye !


----------



## brokenflipflop (30 Nov 2011)

MossCommuter said:


> Oi


Sorry Moss Commuter. Irlam is also in Salford and it has......a Tesco, a big Tesco but not as big as the Worsley Tesco. Both these Tesco's are bigger than the Salford precinct Tesco which in turn is bigger than the Swinton Tesco but that is only a Tesco Express. The Swinton Tesco express by the way used to be the old Brook Tavern pub frequented by Dustin Gee many years ago and because it's a listed building ( God knows why because it looks shite) Tesco had to just convert the internal and leave most of the outside as it is. I actually hate Tesco but I appear to be Salford's Tesco spokeman don't I. Crap !


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Nov 2011)

Which city is Asda @ Trafford in?


----------



## brokenflipflop (30 Nov 2011)

MossCommuter said:


> Which city is Asda @ Trafford in?


The Trafford Asda is in the Borough of Trafford. There are only 2 cities in Greater Manchester - Salford and Manchester. There are several Boroughs including Trafford which when you think about it has a hell of a lot more going for it than the City of Salford e.g. Trafford centre, Ski factor, Manchester United, a David LLoyd, the JJB to name but a few.


----------

